
Interview with James Lindenbaum, CEO of Heroku - prakash
http://sazbean.com/2008/05/29/interview-with-james-lindenbaum-ceo-of-heroku/
======
icey
This is good to know:

>We are always going to offer free accounts pretty equivalent to what we offer
now, with enough resources to do something interesting. We will always offer
that, but we will, at some point soon, be opening up a full on-demand pricing
model.

------
briansmith
Is there anything like Heroku but for Python or Java besides Google AppEngine?

~~~
aaronworsham
For Python, Google App Engine is really the first thing that comes to mind. I
would be surprised if any business was going to try to take on Google in that
arena with that language. Google did say in the Web 2.0 conf that they would
be looking at other languages besides Python, but since they are heavily
invested in it already I wouldn't expect anything soon from them

On the Java front, I really haven't heard of a company doing this. Java
programming seems to fall either in the 'Do it all internal' camp or 'Let
another company do it all for you'. That may change with the more modern
approaches like Groovy and Scala taking some center stage time.

There are other companies that are offering Platform as a Service, though not
really in Heroku's layer. Off the top of my head I know of Goodbarry and
NetSuite (others, Im sure) are providing component platforms to developers to
build applications off of. They typically tend to operate at the same
abstraction level that Microsoft did with VB, as in 'We'll build the blocks an
you plug them together'.

